# 1988 Schwinn Voyageur



## marius.suiram (Dec 1, 2013)

Got this one a couple of weeks ago.
Any idea of it's value? 
In 1988 was around 350.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 2, 2013)

I think this belongs in our "lightweights" section but that would be an easy $100-$150 here. That appears to be one of Schwinn's nicer bikes. It's also one of the last REAL Schwinns. Schwinn went bankrupt in 1993 and never emerged from it. Their assets were sold off and the brand name now belongs to PacificCycle and is now built in....CHINA. They're all junk now.


----------



## rhenning (Dec 2, 2013)

Voyagers were one of the better Schwinns but more mid line than top by 1988.  It is worth what is sells for the next time it sells.  I have paid $100 to $200 for similar bikes.  The bikes in the pictures are a 1987 Peloton which was free and a 1988 Prelude which was $200.  These were the second and third best bikes sold those years.  I not sure why but you may get more response to your question in the lighweight section as the Voyager is a Lightweight bike.  Roger


----------

